# Religion, wealth, & happiness



## Four (Nov 29, 2012)

Fairly detailed article, for being fairly short. It covers some things we've spoken about before. 

A few main points


In areas in which the majority of people are religious, religious people are happier
In areas with a minority of religious people, religious people are less happy
Within the USA, states in which people are less religious are happier
Globally, areas in which people are less religious are happier

Article has sources at the bottom.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/collections/201211/weeks-top-posts-2/are-religious-people-happier



> In religious countries, including the U.S., religious people describe themselves as happier (1). In relatively godless countries, such as the Netherlands, or Denmark, religious people are not happier (2).
> 
> This striking inconsistency between the U.S. and godless countries may have a fairly simple explanation. Religious people are in the majority in the U.S., but in a minority in Denmark and the Netherlands. Feeling part of the mainstream may be comforting whereas being in the minority is stressful.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm happy for the happy people


----------

